# How to open a Rubik's Clock



## Raffael (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the "Lucas Garron scissor method" for opening a Rubik's clock.

[youtube]XqD0eDPcwxw&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 25, 2009)

Ah, thanks for finally making this!

I try to control the scissors/clock a bit more, but it's certainly a faster, safer method than most approaches involving a knife.

EDIT: Old photo.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the music! lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

wtf is wrong with your clock at 0:59? did you strip out the screws?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 26, 2009)

Gosh, couldn't you guys have showed me that before I spent a lot of time and hurt myself doing it my way?


----------



## Raffael (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> wtf is wrong with your clock at 0:59? did you strip out the screws?



nope, it's one of the sides without a screw (--> 0:51)


----------



## Koen (Mar 28, 2009)

:O that looks much easier then how I did it (with a saw )


----------



## Raffael (Apr 1, 2009)

Koen said:


> :O that looks much easier then how I did it (*with a saw* )



??
that sonds pretty insane


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 1, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Koen said:
> 
> 
> > :O that looks much easier then how I did it (*with a saw* )
> ...



lol, I also did it with a saw


----------



## Raffael (Apr 8, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > Koen said:
> ...



I allready knew that YOU are insane, so no surprise here


----------



## Crystl (Jul 12, 2009)

I use the scalpel, it does not look so beautiful when using the scissor like this


----------

